# Directv cannot acctivate new sony rvu tv's



## brianuct

I picked up a new Sony RVU Tv to connect up to my genie. While samsung has been the only compatable tv for some time, Sony now has some 2013 model. I plugged it up, updated my software and registered as a client. I was then prompted to call directv.
So the Tech support superviser says that sony is not even in the pull down menu to allow them to activate it. It is not compatable. Even though the model is listed on the directv site as compatable. So be careful if you sell or plan to use the new sony r series! It does not work right now.


----------



## dennisj00

Get them to send you a client box for free until the Sony is available.


----------



## gov

Excellent suggestion there, but even in cases where folks have relied on specific information from D* to their detriment, D* is not always eager to step up to the plate.

Not how I would run my company, but it's a free market, and they can do what they want.

(and this applies to all other TV providers too)


----------



## studechip

brianuct, you should contact the office of the president and tell them what is going on. The email address is [email protected]


----------



## spartanstew

I don't believe Ellen is, or ever has been, the President of D*


----------



## RAD

+1 on the contact Ellen's office so they can fix the disconnect between the website and their internal system.

You could also just lie and say you have a Samsung and see if that works.


----------



## trh

spartanstew said:


> I don't believe Ellen is, or ever has been, the President of D*


True, but when you call them or they call you, they identify themselves as calling from the office of the president.


----------



## Scott Kocourek

There is no need to contact anyone, thanks to this thread, those that need to know of this issue have been made aware.


----------



## gov

I always mix them up, was that omniscience, or omnipotence there ?


!rolling


----------



## brianuct

I had 2 of the tv's I purchased. I asked if I could get 2 client boxes until it's all hashed out. The Tech said "Sure, for $99 each and 49.99 installation". Not what I expected as a 10 yr customer paying $200 a month.


----------



## peds48

brianuct said:


> I had 2 of the tv's I purchased. I asked if I could get 2 client boxes until it's all hashed out. The Tech said "Sure, for $99 each and 49.99 installation". Not what I expected as a 10 yr customer paying $200 a month.


You either must either have a lot of receivers or subscribe to all of the premium sport packages to be paying so much a month&#8230;


----------



## Rich

peds48 said:


> You either must either have a lot of receivers or subscribe to all of the premium sport packages to be paying so much a month&#8230;


I'd be happy with a $200 monthly bill.

Rich


----------



## peds48

Rich said:


> I'd be happy with a $200 monthly bill.
> 
> Rich


So wait, a $200.00 DirecTV bill is considered "normal"?

I figure, Premium package is $115, 6 boxes is $30.00 ARS fee $25.00 + taxes, ~$190. obviously there are discounts on this example. This is why is hard to believe that a $200+ a month is normal


----------



## brianuct

All channels, lots of boxes
Does anyone know who I could contact to try and get this resolved? I really dont want to ship the tv's back.


----------



## trh

If no one on the phone can solve this, post #4 is your best bet.


----------



## tc3400

They have not gotten my Samsung to work either. They say it needs a deca, but those on line say they don't. Their
sending someone next week to look at it.


----------



## peds48

brianuct said:


> All channels, lots of boxes
> Does anyone know who I could contact to try and get this resolved? I really dont want to ship the tv's back.


According to scott on post #8, is being worked on.


----------



## trh

Same people working this as is working on the Andoid app?


----------



## peds48

trh said:


> Same people working this as is working on the Andoid app?


Who said anybody was working on the Android app? lol


----------



## Rockon

I have the new Sony 550 and spent an hour on phone with tech support. They have not updated their software to add the Sony as a drop down choice for the phone support team to complete the activation if the virtual client. I have a tech coming to the house on a service call Friday to complete the setup. Was told he is the RVU expert and that he has to 'do something' to my TV to activate the virtual client locally. I'll post if it is successful.


----------



## The Merg

Rockon said:


> I have the new Sony 550 and spent an hour on phone with tech support. They have not updated their software to add the Sony as a drop down choice for the phone support team to complete the activation if the virtual client. I have a tech coming to the house on a service call Friday to complete the setup. Was told he is the RVU expert and that he has to 'do something' to my TV to activate the virtual client locally. I'll post if it is successful.


I'm gonna call bull on that one. As long a the TV is showing that it is a client and just needs to be activated, that is all that DirecTV needs to do. Once their computer system is updated, it will be that simple.

- Merg


----------



## peds48

Rockon said:


> Was told he is the RVU expert and that he has to 'do something' to my TV to activate the virtual client locally. I'll post if it is successful.


Love those service calls&#8230; !rolling


----------



## Rockon

He was able to solve the problem... Added DCA with CAT5 to supplement wireless with this wired network connection. Sony Is up and running without a cable box. No charge for the service call.


----------



## goinsleeper

Pretty sure it's easily done. The TV client only has the label for Samsung at this point. That does not affect what it really is, just a label. If the supervisor had just selected the Samsung tab, it would've allowed activation in the system. If the DECA was needed, it wouldn't have worked, but the supervisor should have been able how to activate it on his side.


----------



## peds48

Rockon said:


> He was able to solve the problem... Added DCA with CAT5 to supplement wireless with this wired network connection. Sony Is up and running without a cable box. No charge for the service call.


AFAIK, TV clients only work with a wired network connection.


----------



## The Merg

peds48 said:


> AFAIK, TV clients only work with a wired network connection.


Yeah, I'm a little confused by that post about the DECA supplementing a wireless connection. There should be only one CCK on the system and that just allows the receivers to see the Internet. In the case of a Genie and a RVU client, there is no additional hardware needed.

- Merg


----------



## dennisj00

Sounds like he added a wired CCK or a DECA for an Ethernet connection to the TV. A wired CCK can be used in either direction.


----------



## hazydave

tc3400 said:


> They have not gotten my Samsung to work either. They say it needs a deca, but those on line say they don't. Their
> sending someone next week to look at it.


Yeah, I ran into this same problem with my Sony 70R550A. I spent over an hour on the phone with their "support" people, back in late May. They didn't have any clue about the Sonys having been approved by DirecTV and RVU certified and all. I did ultimately manage to get the "supervisor" of the original support person to look on the DirecTV web site and read me back where it said "Sony".

After that, yeah, she tried to convince me this was going to take a service call and DECA. I tried to be nice and explain that all a DECA does is bridge a standard network (10/100/1000-Base-T) over to DirecTV's Ethernet-over-Coax, and I used (initially) simple words, but she just didn't get it. I continued to explain that my Sony was already hooked up (in this case, through a GigE switch and the Ethernet to Coax bridge built-in to my HR34), but she still didn't even show a glimmer of understanding. I pointed out that, when I replaced one of my C31s on the network with my Sony, the Sony worked just dandy. Already. This very moment. And ALL I FRACKIN" NEEDED WAS ONE MORE RVU SLOT! No dice. Like talking to a plant.

There's absolutely nothing anyone needs to do to your TV to hook it up, as long as that TV's Ethernet is on the same network as your DirecTV. It actually works through routers, too, if you set them up right... but that's another room, and another story.


----------



## hazydave

The Merg said:


> I'm gonna call bull on that one. As long a the TV is showing that it is a client and just needs to be activated, that is all that DirecTV needs to do. Once their computer system is updated, it will be that simple.
> 
> - Merg


In theory, that's correct. There's actually nothing DirecTV needs to do to your TV or your home system to enable the Sony itself. If you don't already have a DECA or other network bridge, you might need one. But I had mine replacing a C31 over GigE the second day I had it.

The problem is convincing DirecTV to add one more RVU slot on my account -- all I needed. They insisted on sending out a tech to "set up" my already-working television. I have no time to stay home and wait to tell the service guy that he's working morons, the TV's working, please just add one RVU slot to my account. I've never had more trouble giving a utility company another $6.00 a month in my life. I got the impression that they could add the TV, but would only do it after a technician's visit.

One thing I'll have to give Dish Network credit for, they actually had a Technical Support group. If the Customer Support folks couldn't handle the questions, they'd eventually send you over to someone who had a clue about how their stuff works (most of the field techs I've met are pretty good, but apparently, that knowledge doesn't happen on the phone). DirecTV doesn't seem to have anyone like that... after messing with the Sony/RVU for an hour, I knew more about how it worked than anyone I was able to contact at DirecTV. That's a problem, and not one that's going to get easier, as these system grow more complex.


----------



## djhspawn

As of now I have a similar issue.

When I go to the RVU option I get this error.










So let me break down what I have done and where I am now in case someone can enlighten me as to where I am going wrong or where DTV is going wrong.

1st step: Contacted DTV and informed I had an RVU Sony. After showing directv.com/rvu to different phone agents I got them to add a device.

1.Connected TV to test and known working outlet. Choose RVU on the TV and get the above error.
2.Per DTV tech support, I connected a DECA (DTV sent it to me) and same error.
3.I followed this article from Sony and still received the same error.

I have spent about 10 hours with DTV and as of now I have given in and have a service call for tomorrow (which I believe to be a waste of time). Currently the "My Equipment" screen on DTV's site still shows a Samsung RVU, not sure if that matters or not.

Anyone have anything they can add to assist?


----------



## RAD

First of all, it really doesn't matter if the DIRECTV web site says Samsung, the key is that your Genie knows that there is an RVU client authorized on the account.

I assume that you have checked to make sure that the Genie and the Sony RVU client are on the same IP network, aka the addresses are something like 192.168.0.X? If not that needs to be fixed.


----------



## djhspawn

RAD said:


> First of all, it really doesn't matter if the DIRECTV web site says Samsung, the key is that your Genie knows that there is an RVU client authorized on the account.
> 
> I assume that you have checked to make sure that the Genie and the Sony RVU client are on the same IP network, aka the addresses are something like 192.168.0.X? If not that needs to be fixed.


Great question.

I have never had my Genie connected to my network (I never had a need to), but as apart of this troubleshooting I bit the bullet and successfully connected the Genie to my network. I then did a software update on my TV and made sure that both devices are on the same network. My TV was able to see the Genie via the standard DLNA like media server, so that did tell me that they were on the same network. But as soon as I went to the RVU option on my Sony TV I was greeted with the same error as seen above.

Follow up question, does this have to be done through my network? Or can it be done via the coax connections just like my other HD receivers I have in the house?


----------



## dennisj00

With the TV and HR on the same network - and it sounds like they are if you can play music or a movie from your PC to the TV and ping the HR from the same PC, all you need is to get an RVU client added to your account. Be sure that an RVU client shows on your account. You may want to refresh it from the website.

I have that same TV (sweet TV!) and when I go to the RVU client, I get the instruction page to go to the Genie and get a PIN to enter and activate the RVU client.

I had a genie client for a while and was able to switch the PIN between client and the TV client.

Also, you'll need a RC71 from either ebay or Directv and set it to 54001 (Mute/Select -- flashes green twice and enter 54001. The Sony remote doesn't control the client.

I have my Genie on that TV so I don't use the RVU other than the quick experiment.


----------



## djhspawn

dennisj00 said:


> With the TV and HR on the same network - and it sounds like they are if you can play music or a movie from your PC to the TV and ping the HR from the same PC, all you need is to get an RVU client added to your account. Be sure that an RVU client shows on your account. You may want to refresh it from the website.
> 
> I have that same TV (sweet TV!) and when I go to the RVU client, I get the instruction page to go to the Genie and get a PIN to enter and activate the RVU client.
> 
> I had a genie client for a while and was able to switch the PIN between client and the TV client.
> 
> Also, you'll need a RC71 from either ebay or Directv and set it to 54001 (Mute/Select -- flashes green twice and enter 54001. The Sony remote doesn't control the client.
> 
> I have my Genie on that TV so I don't use the RVU other than the quick experiment.


The problem is I am never getting that prompt on the TV to enter in the pin.

My current equipment screen looks like this:


----------



## RAD

That's why is sounds like a network connectivity issue if you're never getting the instructions on the Sony for getting a PIN. Don't know how the Sony looks like but on the Samsung the Genie server is in the source device list, along with Blu-Ray players and the TV's tuner, with a DIRECTV logo/icon along, do you see something like that?


----------



## djhspawn

RAD said:


> That's why is sounds like a network connectivity issue if you're never getting the instructions on the Sony for getting a PIN. Don't know how the Sony looks like but on the Samsung the Genie server is in the source device list, along with Blu-Ray players and the TV's tuner, with a DIRECTV logo/icon along, do you see something like that?


No I am not getting anything like that.

Now I do want to make a note of it, even though I do not think its an issue. But my router is a Galaxy S3 that I use as a dedicated hot spot. But I am able to use my network like any other network. I play LAN game of Borderlands 2, I stream content from a HDD.... so my network acts like any other. Just wanted to make a note of that.

Now, I still have not got a real solid answer, do I need to use my home network? Or can this be done via the coax like my other Sat receivers?


----------



## dennisj00

djhspawn said:


> No I am not getting anything like that.
> 
> Now I do want to make a note of it, even though I do not think its an issue. But my router is a Galaxy S3 that I use as a dedicated hot spot. But I am able to use my network like any other network. I play LAN game of Borderlands 2, I stream content from a HDD.... so my network acts like any other. Just wanted to make a note of that.
> 
> Now, I still have not got a real solid answer, do I need to use my home network? Or can this be done via the coax like my other Sat receivers?


Tell us again how the TV is connected to your network and how the genie is connected. The simplest would be a Ethernet from a switch or a port on your router to the TV and one to your Genie since you don't have other HRs.

My Sony is connected to a switch that the Genie is connected to and bridging my DECA cloud to the router.

Your IP scheme should be something like 192.168.1.x where the first three numbers are the same and the fourth is unique for the TV, Genie and your PC.


----------



## peds48

if you connect with DECA, no Internet is necessary. however if you connect with ethernet, then the Genie and TV must be on the same network


----------



## dennisj00

Re-reading through your part of the thread, you mention 'should I use my home network' . . . and using the Galaxy as 'HotSpot'.

If you're using wireless on the TV, I'd change it back to wired with the DECA Ethernet pigtail from the coax / splitter that also goes to the genie.

Then be sure that the ip scheme is the same on both the TV and genie. No Ethernet connection on the Genie unless it goes to your router for bridging.

Even without a router, the genie can communicate via a 169.254.x.x address but I'm not sure what the Sony defaults to.


----------



## RAD

And no you can't just connect the satellite coax to the TV's coax input and think that RVU will work like it does with the C31/C41 clients, the TV doesn't have a build in DECA, that's why you need the external DECA connected to the TV's ethernet connection.


----------



## dennisj00

And that external DECA needs a power supply!


----------



## djhspawn

dennisj00 said:


> And that external DECA needs a power supply!


Where would that come from? I looked at this thing and there is no port to plug in power and when it was connected no lights ever came on.


----------



## peds48

the coax pigtail ends reads "to receiver/power" you need the PI on this picture

http://www.solidsignal.com/pview.asp?p=dcapr0-01&d=directv-cinema-connection-kit-w%2f-power-supply-(deca2pr)&sku=700112818769


----------



## Stuart Sweet

Unfortunately it's not possible to buy that coax pigtail separately.


----------



## peds48

Stuart Sweet said:


> Unfortunately it's not possible to buy that coax pigtail separately.


But perhaps DirecTV can drop ship one. no?

Or if the TS sees a DirecTV truck he can ask for one


----------



## dennisj00

CSRs need a note that the DECA for a TV network connection needs a power supply.


----------



## peds48

dennisj00 said:


> CSRs need a note that the DECA for a TV network connection needs a power supply.


in other words, it needs a Broadband DECA, NOT a DECA home adapter. I know it is the same thing, but the DECA BB comes with the PI in the box


----------



## Stuart Sweet

peds48 said:


> But perhaps DirecTV can drop ship one. no?
> 
> Or if the TS sees a DirecTV truck he can ask for one


A kind installer could always take pity on him, yes.


----------



## RAD

If the DECA doesn't have a PI on it now is he seeing the Genie listed on his TV?


Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## djhspawn

OK, so I went home and started from scratch.
,
According to everything I am hearing from Sony (here is an article to support that) is that I should be able to connect this to the Genie via wireless. Due to the current hardware I have available to me I am not able to do a hardwired connection to the TV, but it is online. As you can see from this picture my TV does see the media server the Genie is putting on my network.










I begin the process on the Genie and get a code.








.

But when I go to the RVU option on my TV this is the first and only thing I see.









Now, I want to also show the DECA dtv has sent me. I take it from reading this is not the correct one? (no lights come on when connected)


----------



## RAD

If you're using a wireless connection that might be the problem. I know with my Samsung if I try to use RVU via its wireless I get a message saying it must be a wired connection to work and won't let me connect. Maybe the Sony just isn't issuing the error message correctly. I know the Sony web site says wireless but it just might be incorrect.


----------



## RAD

Looking around the Sony site to get to RVU it says press HOME on the remote then select RVU, it looks like maybe you're trying to treat it as a regular DLNA video server which isn't how you need to connect. I know my Genie's show up on things like a PS3 as a media server you can't connect to it.


----------



## HoTat2

That's a standard receiver DECA II module, but you need a power supply for it to operate in a stand alone hook-up;

Such as the kit here on e-bay;
http://www.ebay.com/itm/DirecTV-DECA-Broadband-Cinema-Connection-Kit-SWM-MVR-DCA2PRO-01-/151104174341?pt=US_Satellite_TV_Receivers&hash=item232e82b905

I don't think DIRECTV will supply that kit though. The installers carry them for the wired CCK option, but DIRECTV does not distribute them to customers.


----------



## djhspawn

RAD said:


> Looking around the Sony site to get to RVU it says press HOME on the remote then select RVU, it looks like maybe you're trying to treat it as a regular DLNA video server which isn't how you need to connect. I know my Genie's show up on things like a PS3 as a media server you can't connect to it.


I only showed that picture for reference to show that it is online with the Genie, I am pressing Home>RVU, after that I receive that error.


----------



## djhspawn

HoTat2 said:


> That's a standard receiver DECA II module, but you need a power supply for it to operate in a stand alone hook-up;
> 
> Such as the kit here on e-bay;
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/DirecTV-DECA-Broadband-Cinema-Connection-Kit-SWM-MVR-DCA2PRO-01-/151104174341?pt=US_Satellite_TV_Receivers&hash=item232e82b905
> 
> I don't think DIRECTV will supply that kit though. The installers carry them for the wired CCK option, but DIRECTV does not distribute them to customers.





HoTat2 said:


> That's a standard receiver DECA II module, but you need a power supply for it to operate in a stand alone hook-up;
> 
> Such as the kit here on e-bay;
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/DirecTV-DECA-Broadband-Cinema-Connection-Kit-SWM-MVR-DCA2PRO-01-/151104174341?pt=US_Satellite_TV_Receivers&hash=item232e82b905
> 
> I don't think DIRECTV will supply that kit though. The installers carry them for the wired CCK option, but DIRECTV does not distribute them to customers.


Well, I have a service call (free since I have been through hell with support) tomorrow. I will talk to the installer,


----------



## peds48

RAD said:


> If you're using a wireless connection that might be the problem. I know with my Samsung if I try to use RVU via its wireless I get a message saying it must be a wired connection to work and won't let me connect. Maybe the Sony just isn't issuing the error message correctly. I know the Sony web site says wireless but it just might be incorrect.


This tip is not to be dismissed. as RVU is only supported via hard wired connection.


----------



## Stuart Sweet

Look, I understand what Sony is saying. I'm telling you that I tried to do RVU on a Samsung TV and it was a major disaster. It just doesn't work. Maybe if you have the cleanest possible 5GHz connection with 40MHz channels (if your TV even supports this) but for regular wireless, I'm sorry it just doesn't work.


----------



## Beerstalker

This is what they should have sent you.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00DVK1ITI/ref=s9_simh_gw_p23_d0_i4?pf_rd_m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_s=center-2&pf_rd_r=128A2GJM2VGYZ2ZVZ4PJ&pf_rd_t=101&pf_rd_p=1389517282&pf_rd_i=507846

As you can see it is the same DECA adapter you have, but this kit comes with a power supply to power it.

DirecTV sent you just the DECA adapter, that only works with a DirecTV HD receiver/HD-DVR that can supply power to the DECA adapter from its coax output.


----------



## HoTat2

Beerstalker said:


> This is what they should have sent you.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00DVK1ITI/ref=s9_simh_gw_p23_d0_i4?pf_rd_m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_s=center-2&pf_rd_r=128A2GJM2VGYZ2ZVZ4PJ&pf_rd_t=101&pf_rd_p=1389517282&pf_rd_i=507846
> 
> As you can see it is the same DECA adapter you have, but this kit comes with a power supply to power it.
> 
> DirecTV sent you just the DECA adapter, that only works with a DirecTV HD receiver/HD-DVR that can supply power to the DECA adapter from its coax output.


But as I informed the TS I don't think DIRECTV actually sends that kit out for some reason. I know the installers carry it nowadays as the new wired CCK option, but I've not known CS to ship them to customers.

Perhaps I'm wrong though, and they do now.


----------



## Rich

peds48 said:


> So wait, a $200.00 DirecTV bill is considered "normal"?
> 
> I figure, Premium package is $115, 6 boxes is $30.00 ARS fee $25.00 + taxes, ~$190. obviously there are discounts on this example. This is why is hard to believe that a $200+ a month is normal


It's not normal, I think the average monthly fee is ~ $100 or a bit less. Mine, without credits, is above $200.

Rich


----------



## Stuart Sweet

Average revenue per user is actually right under $100 right now, that's what was announced recently.


----------



## RAD

Guess there's still a lot of SD only subs out there without a DVR, that's $23 ARPU right there for HD, DVR & MRV fees.


----------



## djhspawn

Stuart Sweet said:


> Look, I understand what Sony is saying. I'm telling you that I tried to do RVU on a Samsung TV and it was a major disaster. It just doesn't work. Maybe if you have the cleanest possible 5GHz connection with 40MHz channels (if your TV even supports this) but for regular wireless, I'm sorry it just doesn't work.





peds48 said:


> This tip is not to be dismissed. as RVU is only supported via hard wired connection.


Roger that. I can get a router if needed, I was just trying to avoid. I will update once I try everything with the environment suggested.


----------



## peds48

You dont need a router. all you need is to get power to the DECA and run a coax cable from your RVU TV to the SWM splitter


----------



## RAD

Roger that. I can get a router if needed, I was just trying to avoid. I will update once I try everything with the environment suggested.


So, what's the latest, did you get it working?


Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk mobile app


----------

